# "Internetfalle"



## tradealot (18 August 2007)

Hey!!
Zuerst ich weiß nicht ob das hier der richtige Platz für mein Thema ist, aber ich bin neu und grad sehr verzweifelt!!Ich hoffe ihr nehmts mir nicht krumm.

Okay wahrscheinlich wie jeder 3. Deutsche hab ich vor ca. 3 Monaten mich auf so zwei Seiten angemeldet eine war glaub ich berufswahl und die andere bsit du adelig? :wall:  Ohne zusehen das es Geld kostet. Aber ich hab bei der einen Seite ne Addresse angegeben die es garnicht gibt und bei der anderen weiß ich es nicht. Bloß die kennen meinen vollständigen Namen. Dann hab ich gestern mein E-Mail Account (für Dummheiten) mal angeguckt und da waren insgesamt 5 E-Mails, 3 mit Mahnungen und 2 mit den Rechnungen. Bei der einen Seite sogar shcon die 2. Mahnung , dass ich endlich bezahlen solle. Die haben meine IP- Addresse und so weiter... Habe aber bis jetzt keine Post bekommen obwohl sie meinen vollständigen Namen kennen (ich glaub ich hab bei beiden eine irreale Addresse angegeben) Da nach ich seit 3 Monaten keinen Brief bekommen. Jetzt meine Frage:
1. Mir ist klar dass, sie mich durch meine IP Address aufspüren können, aber warum haben die das nicht längst getan??
2. Ich hab net viel Ahnung von PC. abe rich glaube wenn ich das Internet neu installiere , dass ich dann die selbe IP habe, oder??

Danke schonmal im Vorraus . Ich bin so verzweifelt , wiel ich eigentlich nicht will, dass meine Eltern das mitbekommen.

PS:wenn noch irgendetwas unklar sein sollte einfach melden.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Bevor wir ins Detail gehen: wie alt bist du? keine Zahl, sondern nur ob du schon  volljährig (18 ) bist.


----------



## sascha (18 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*



> 1. Mir ist klar dass, sie mich durch meine IP Address aufspüren können, aber warum haben die das nicht längst getan??



Moment mal. Bitte lesen, dann wird dir schon mal Einiges klar::
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/



> 2. Ich hab net viel Ahnung von PC. abe rich glaube wenn ich das Internet neu installiere , dass ich dann die selbe IP habe, oder??



Und gleich den nächsten Irrtum beseitigen:
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/

Und jetzt noch zur Frage des Captains: Volljährig oder nicht?


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"Firma Magolino*

Hallo
Habe zig Rechnungen bekommen von der Firma Magolino ich soll 89.88E bezahlen,habe dort aber nichts bestellt.

Heute kam die erste Mahnung mit 5,-E Aufschlag.

Kann mir da jemand helfen??

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Lg
Susi


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

"Nutzen Sie jetzt Ihre Chance:
Fordern Sie jetzt ein aktuelles Exemplar unseres Gewinnspiel-Magazins zur kostenlosen Ansicht an. Für unsere Leser haben wir eine hochwertige Digitalkamera reserviert.
Wenn Sie unser Angebot überzeugt, brauchen Sie nichts weiter zu tun und beziehen 12 Folgeausgaben ganz bequem aus Ihrem Kundenbereich für monatlich nur 7,49 Euro (=89,88 € jährlich, zahlbar im voraus)."

Nur: wer hat's bestellt? Hast Du es denn wenigstens gekriegt?
Da hat wohl jemandem dem A*Y* einen Streich gespielt. Was sagt er denn dazu? (magolino.de)
s.a.
http://www.jurablogs.com/de/abo-abzocke-fuer-bildungsbuerger
http://www.parents.at/forum/showpost.php?p=5001676&postcount=584
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=119841
usw

siehe Verbraucherzentrale
***
Link entfernt:
http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/?p=189&cp=2


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Hallo
Ich war dort auf der Internetseite,mehr aber auch nicht.

Firma Magolino fordert ich solle zahlen.Nur ich zahle nichts,da ich nichts bestellt habe.

Ich habe von denen nicht bekommen außer Forderungen das Geld zu bezahlen.


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*



Susi111 schrieb:


> Ich war dort auf der Internetseite,mehr aber auch nicht..



Wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen?  Kamen die Forderungen  per Mail oder Brief?


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Die Forderungen kamen per mail,1x per Post,die Mahnung kam per mail.


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Ich bekam eine mail von denen und ging auf die Seite von denen.


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Nochmal, wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen?  Dieser Punkt kann sehr wichtig sein


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Ich habe eine Mail von denen bekommen,dadurch bin ich auf denen ihre Seite gekommen.


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Da war ein link den ich angeklickt habe und schon war ich auf der Seite von Magolino


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

und dann nichts gemacht? Auf den Link geklickt und dann?
Dort noch irgendwas geklickt? Und wie wieder weg von der Seite? Seite geschlossen, andere Seite eingegeben?
versuch dich zu erinnern
Hast Du die mail noch?


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Ich habe mir die Seite angeschaut,habe auch unten den Preis gesehn und dann bin ich raus aus der Seite.Es kann sein das ich ein newsletter bestellt habe mehr nicht.Habe auch eine Anzeige gemacht aber die ist eingestellt worden weil sie kein Täter finden konnten.


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Nein die mail habe ich leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*



Susi111 schrieb:


> ...Anzeige gemacht aber die ist eingestellt worden weil sie kein Täter finden konnten.


ist eingestellt worden wegen §151 StPO? Manchmal erwischen die Beamten dann versehentlich den falschen Textbaustein. "Kein Täter ermittelbar" könnte dann auch anders gemeint sein. Nun ja, ein Betrug wäre auch kaum nachweisbar. Vielleicht machen es diese Anbieter mit Magie? Abrakadabra und man hat eine Rechnung samt Rechnungsempfänger, obwohl nur mal eben jemand einen Link geklickt hat? Schwarze Magie ist das, aber kein Hexenwerk. Mit schwarzer Magie alleine einen Vertragsschluß zu beweisen, dürfte aber schwierig sein. Das soll nicht heissen, dass die das so machen.


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Ich habe alles von der Firma aus gedruckt was ich finden konnte,und da sieht es nicht gut aus für die.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

nett 





> 3.3 Bestellungen über Werbeangebote per Email
> * Durch Anklicken des Buttons 'Probeexemplar anfordern' in unseren Email-Werbeangeboten geben Sie eine verbindliche Bestellung ab*. Der Vertrag kommt durch den Klick auf den Button zustande. Als Bestätigung erhalten Sie unmittelbar nach der Anforderung eine Email mit beiliegendem Probeexemplar. Diese Zusendung des Probeexemplars wird von uns zusätzlich und freiwillig vorgenommen und ist nicht rechtsverbindlich. Ihr Probeexemplar erhalten Sie nach Ihrer Bestellung direkt aus Ihrem persönlichen Kundenbereich, der Ihnen ab sofort zur Verfügung steht. Mit den Teilnahmebedingungen, der Datenschutzerklärung, die Ihnen im Moment der Angebotsannahme zur Einsicht vorliegen erklären Sie sich einverstanden. Die Widerrufsbelehrung haben Sie verpflichtend zur Kenntnis genommen. Die Widerrufsfrist beginnt ab dem Tag Ihrer Annahme und gilt für 14 Tage. Sehen Sie hierzu den Absatz "Widerrufsbelehrung".
> 
> 3.4 Vertragsabschluss
> Wir speichern Ihre Bestelldaten, so dass diese für die Bestellabwicklung und eine ggf. notwendige spätere Nachverfolgung der Bestellung zur Verfügung stehen. Der Vertragsabschluss erfolgt, indem Sie von uns auf elektronischem Wege Zugang zu Ihrem persönlichen Kundenbereich erhalten. Zusätzlich erhalten Sie unverbindlich eine Bestätigungsemail mit Ihren Zugangsdaten und einer aktuellen Ausgabe des Magazins.


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

D.H?Ich habe die mail geöffnet habe dort auf den link geklickt und habe automatisch bestellt??Das ist doch nicht normal.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Ich könnte ja auch bei Dir klingeln und wenn Du die Türe öffnest, halte ich Dir einen Zettel hin "Mit dem Öffnen der Türe bestätigen sie, mir aus reinster Zuneigung sofort 100 Euro bezahlen zu wollen".
Deine naheliegendste Reaktion würde meiner Nase wohl nicht gut tun


----------



## Susi111 (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Danke jetzt mußte ich mal lachen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

http://www.verbraucherrechtliches.de/?p=189&cp=2
jetzt reichts aber


----------



## hfega1 (30 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Hy, ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Mir hat hier nur der Internet Ombudsmann helfen können. Lass dich registrieren und schildere deinen Fall, der Ombudsmann wird sich nach einigen Tagen melden und dein Fall wird bearbeitet. Vorher habe ich 3 Monate mit dieser Firma hin und hergemail und des hat nichts genützt. Der Ombudsmann hat sich mit denen in Verbindung gesetzt und ich bekam dann eine Bestätigung, dass mein Widerruf angenommen wurde.
Gruß hfega1




Susi111 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Habe zig Rechnungen bekommen von der Firma Magolino ich soll 89.88E bezahlen,habe dort aber nichts bestellt.
> 
> Heute kam die erste Mahnung mit 5,-E Aufschlag.
> ...


----------



## Susi111 (30 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Hallo
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ombusmann?
Muß ich den Namen eingeben??Oder wo muß ich mich dort anmelden?
Grüße
Angie


----------



## hfega1 (30 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

:-p Hallo, setze dich mit den Internet-Ombudsmann in Verbindung. Er wird dir helfen können. Auf keinen Fall bezahlen.


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Ombudsmann gibt es zwar auch in Deutschland, spielt  aber keine   nennenswerte Rolle 
bei den Kostenlosnutzlosanbietern 
Verbraucherzentralen sind  die wirkungsvolleren Organisationen.  

In Österreich sieht es vielleicht besser aus.


----------



## hfega1 (30 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Versuche es unter https://secure.ombudsmann.de. Dort musst du dich registrieren und deinen Fall genau beschreiben. Nach einigen Tagen erhälst du eine Verständigung, dass dein Fall angenommen wird. Bei mir hat es ca. 4 Wochen gedauert, dann erhielt ich von Magolino einen Widerruf.

_Modinfo _


> Forbidden
> You don't have permission to access / on this server.


----------



## hfega1 (30 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Ich habe mich beim Internet Ombudsmann in Österreich und in Deutschland registrieren lassen und meinen Fall genau geschildert. Habe von beiden eine positive Anwort bekommen, dass der Fall bearbeitet wird. Der Ombudsmann in Österreich hat einige Tage früher reagiert. Dieser Service ist kosenlos. Ich würde es auf alle Fälle versuche.
:-D


----------



## webwatcher (30 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Will niemanden davon abraten, sich dorthin zu wenden. In unseren Forum sind in ca 
zwei Jahren so gut wie keine  Fälle bekannt, in denen  sich Betroffene dorhin gewandt haben. 
Wird sich sicher über   tausende  Hilferufe freuen.
 Daher bleibt der Link auch stehn. Mal sehen, wie lang er das mitmacht.


----------



## Susi111 (30 August 2007)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*

Vielen Dank.
Das werde ich tun.
Gruß
Angie


----------



## webwatcher (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: "Internetfalle"*



hfega1 schrieb:


> Versuche es unter https://secure.ombudsmann.de. Dort musst du dich registrieren und deinen Fall genau beschreiben.


ist wohl mittlerweile   ein Satz mit x:  wie ich es vorhergesehn habe 


webwatcher schrieb:


> Will niemanden davon abraten, sich dorthin zu wenden. In unseren Forum sind in ca
> zwei Jahren so gut wie keine  Fälle bekannt, in denen  sich Betroffene dorthin gewandt haben.
> Wird sich sicher über   tausende  Hilferufe freuen.
> Daher bleibt der Link auch stehn. Mal sehen, wie lang er das mitmacht.


nur diese Adresse gibt es noch 
http://ombudsmann.de/


> Wegen starker Nachfrage unseres kostenfreien Online-Schlichtungsdienstes sind wir leider gezwungen, vorübergehend keine neuen Anfragen mehr anzunehmen. Erst wenn die laufenden Verfahren abgeschlossen sind, können wir wieder neue Verbraucherbeschwerden annehmen. Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.



PS: 6.Juli.2009 > Scheint wieder offen zu sein


----------

